# Monitor problems

## Gankfest

Got a new lcd tv as a monitor, samsung ln32b360 specs are at this link:

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/detail/detail.do?group=televisions&type=televisions&subtype=lcdtv&model_cd=LN32B360C5DXZX

The main problem is that my system needs to be configured before xdm starts but when the modules are starting up at devfs the screen goes blank and stays like this. Normally it would do the same thing before, but when xdm started it would show login page. How can I make it stop doing this or load the correct resolution while booting. I also use fbsplash and was hoping that by setting a higher resolution it would work but it doesn't. I've tried 1600x1200, 1400x1050, and 1280x960 and none of them load the splash or output the correct resolution. Any help would be appreciated since I don't know what to do exactly because I've been using the same monitor for like 10 years which was a 17' 1024x768 display. 

my grub.conf:

```

'default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

gfxmenu (hd0,0)/boot/message

title=Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

map (hd1) (hd0)

map (hd0) (hd1)

chainloader (hd1,0)+1

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1400x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap,splash=s$

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-initrd

title=OpenSUSE 10.3

```

If any additional information is needed I'll try and get that to you as I'm doing this through chrooted environment as I can't log into gentoo.

----------

## Gankfest

/**ok did some reading:**/

ws 16:9 //figure i can change that in display settings?

res 1366x768 720p, or, 1080p(set in Windows 7 as: (1080i 1848x1026)/* that is what fits to screen);*/

v-sync is 60hz-75hz

h-sync-60hz

//I get how to add this to Xorg, but how to do I add it when booting, before xdm-X, or in other terms kernel boot and module load! :0

----------

## Gankfest

No body knows how this is done.

----------

## Jaglover

Well, I saw your post but frankly, I didn't get what is your main problem. Getting all that eye-candy to work during bootup? But then you say you cannot log into Gentoo, I'd think that more serious?

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

Omitting rest of kernel command line should result in visible text mode. At least it does with monitors, do not have any experience with TV sets. I believe you are getting black screen because h-sync coming from your video card is higher than your display can take. If you want that splash thing and framebuffer to work you need to fix framebuffer h-sync to 60 Hz.

----------

## jburns

The video modes are dependent on the VESA modes supported by your video card.  Your card may not support widescreen.

----------

## Gankfest

My card supports widescreen(Nvidia 8600GT), but I finally got it working in 1280x768, but everything is too big. Awhile ago some1 said I can use xrandr to make a custom desktop resolution, but it only lets me pick pre set resolutions. I need a program to allow me to make a custom resolution so my screen resolution is in portion with the screen size! Thanx for the help!

P.S I don't care about the eye candy, I just care about the resolution being correct and was using the uvesa driver to try and do it!

----------

## Gankfest

BUMP

----------

## Gankfest

So I guess there is no true way to get a good resolution with a fit to screen size until nvidia implements it into nvidia settings!

----------

